# Help me as a bedroom player



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Since I've bought the Ampeg SCR-DI, I discovered the pleasure or playing and recording silently.
Ok, honestly, my GF discovered it! 

But seriously, it can be really handy.

I know there's a lot of option possible like Line 6 and other multiboxes, but I'm looking in a different way.

I want something that can use my amp as fondation. Like the Mesa Boogie Cab Clone: http://mesaboogie.com/cabinets--sim...imulators/guitar-cabinet-simulator/index.html

I like the idea of using my amp but have the speakers muted when using headphones or XLR out.

Is there any other solutions like that? Not that the cab clone is no good, but I want to know what are the options the make a good decision! 

Thanks.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I would start here: http://www.palmer-germany.com/mi/en/Speaker-Simulators.htm


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Not exactly what you're talking about but one option is an iso cab. I've never used one but I know they're designed to get authentic cranked amp tones without blowing the roof off. There's also diy plans for them floating around the net.

Also I know of what you speak. Home recording is a blast!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

amagras said:


> I would start here: http://www.palmer-germany.com/mi/en/Speaker-Simulators.htm


Wow, Palmer have some nice options!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Not exactly what you're talking about but one option is an iso cab. I've never used one but I know they're designed to get authentic cranked amp tones without blowing the roof off. There's also diy plans for them floating around the net.
> 
> Also I know of what you speak. Home recording is a blast!


Home recording with other people living in the same house is kind of a challenge!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Ti-Ron said:


> Home recording with other people living in the same house is kind of a challenge!


I started dabbling in this stuff when I was sharing an apartment with two other people, i totally know the struggle. I'm still only in the dabbling stage but my wife is pretty forgiving of my occasional decibel abuse.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Palmer is ok, cab clone, Rivera rock crusher, badcat unleash.. There's a few!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Or you could buy a Koch Studiotone which has a line out that simulates a 1 x 12 or 4 x 12 cab directly and silently. Works great. It can also be used while playing live.

http://www.koch-amps.com/studiotone.html


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Since I've bought the Ampeg SCR-DI, I discovered the pleasure or playing and recording silently.
> Ok, honestly, my GF discovered it!
> 
> But seriously, it can be really handy.
> ...


The cab clone is very nice. It isn't quite the same feel as the same amp through the speaker but overall very good and usable. You can get them at long and mcquade, that way you can try it and the return policy is good if you don't like it.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Or you could buy a Koch Studiotone which has a line out that simulates a 1 x 12 or 4 x 12 cab directly and silently. Works great. It can also be used while playing live.
> 
> http://www.koch-amps.com/studiotone.html


Dave, totally off topic but that's a classy choice for a profile pic.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Dave, totally off topic but that's a classy choice for a profile pic.


Had to find a way to honour him, I'll keep it for awhile. That album meant a hell of a lot to me back in the day,

cheers!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have used this DI lots , It goes between the speaker and the amp on my Deluxe ...best of both worlds for me. Technically it is supposed to replicate the sound of the amp ten ft away .. love it


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am in the same boat and I can't seem to find a perfect solution for me. This is a new product that has a lot of tweakability!

http://www.dsmnoisemaker.com/omnicabsim-tweakable-cabinet-simulator/

For a similar cheaper option would be the same sort of deal called the Moen Buffalo DI. It is a parametric EQ and DI. Has a headphone out right on it. In a similar vein is the Carl Martin Rock bug which is more of a clean amp in a box. Moen also makes a smaller one called the acoustic DI which is a mini pedal with no EQ options or anything just a balanced out. Mooer has a mini pedal called the Tres Cab with some EQ options and 6 different cab selections. This has just a 1/4" out. 

Probably your ultimate option for about $700 total (made an offer to a guy on reverb from Canada, I decided not to buy it though) would be the Two Notes Torpedo C.A.B. It is a power
Amp and cab/mic sim in a box and is basically the best quality sound you can get in this realm! You can plug your pedals right into it and it has a balanced output and headphone out. As you can tell I've looked into this a lot! Haha


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been using a Carl Martin Rock Bug for headphone practice and sometimes for recording and recommend it highly as a good sounding, cost-effective solution. The only two limitations that I see is that there is no EQ and the cab simulator cannot be switched off, which means if you have it on your pedalboard you can't just plug into an amp sometimes. You need to bypass it somehow.

I think the Two-Notes Torpedo CAB would require a preamp also, at least this is what a local store that sells them told me. I would be very curious to hear something like a Kingsley Squire + a good OD pedal into a Torpedo CAB. I assume it would sound better than the Rock Bug but at roughly 5 times the price I'm not convinced enough to pull the trigger. 

Yet.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lots of stuff in this area now. Seems to be a growing market.

Radial Engineering has a fairly new load box http://www.radialeng.com/headload.php

And Fryette has this http://www.fryette.com/power-station-integrated-reactance-amplifier/
Lots more than just a load, but it'll do that, too.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

pattste said:


> I've been using a Carl Martin Rock Bug for headphone practice and sometimes for recording and recommend it highly as a good sounding, cost-effective solution. The only two limitations that I see is that there is no EQ and the cab simulator cannot be switched off, which means if you have it on your pedalboard you can't just plug into an amp sometimes. You need to bypass it somehow.
> 
> I think the Two-Notes Torpedo CAB would require a preamp also, at least this is what a local store that sells them told me. I would be very curious to hear something like a Kingsley Squire + a good OD pedal into a Torpedo CAB. I assume it would sound better than the Rock Bug but at roughly 5 times the price I'm not convinced enough to pull the trigger.
> 
> Yet.


Preamp would be ideal but I have seen quality demos of some of the JHS amp in a box pedals plugged directly in with great success. They are not true preamps but being based off a real amp probably helps. My hesitation with the torpedo CAB is I would no doubt lose myself tweaking room, mic selection, mic location and power amp settings and not actually play. That's been my reason for not getting into modellers fully. Had a pod hd500 and just always was looking for a better sound and setting up patches rather than playing. Always told myself to stop tweaking but I just couldn't haha


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

tomsy49 said:


> I am in the same boat and I can't seem to find a perfect solution for me. This is a new product that has a lot of tweakability!
> 
> http://www.dsmnoisemaker.com/omnicabsim-tweakable-cabinet-simulator/
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for that long and explicative post. I have some homeworks to do!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Lots of stuff in this area now. Seems to be a growing market.
> 
> Radial Engineering has a fairly new load box http://www.radialeng.com/headload.php
> 
> ...


Hummm the Radial seems interesting. Thanks for the hed up!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh!
Interessing!

*JDX Direct Drive Amp Emulator and DI box:
http://www.emusician.com/gear/1332/...itar-amplifier-simulator-and-direct-box/56059*


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Have a look at the Two Notes Torpedo line.


----------



## 782369 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ti-Ron said:


> Since I've bought the Ampeg SCR-DI, I discovered the pleasure or playing and recording silently.
> Ok, honestly, my GF discovered it!
> 
> But seriously, it can be really handy.
> ...


I bought a Koch Loadbox II for the same reasons. I record pedal demos and my neighbours were not happy with me playing loud all the time. 
Signal chain: Breket 4,5W tube amp->Koch Loadbox->Audient ID14->Logic Pro X-> guitar cabinet Impulse Response. 
It's really cool to use different cabs to get loads of different sounds.


----------

